# How's THIS for a Red Belly !!!



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

These are WILD. It is going to be very interesting to see DNA testing on these compared to normal RB's.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The colors on those guys are amazing. When do you plan on doing DNA tests?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WOW!!!







Those are RED!!! I remember reading about a fish that swam with Ps in the wild that had the same deep red marking on the belly. I think it was something name Menntis, Mytannis, or Metyniss??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, those are some stunning-looking fish - never seen bellies that red before. Very nice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im sorry to say this and I know my impression here should hold no valid points....but when I first looked at it, I was like wow, a natt with piraya like red coloration!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I remember reading about a fish that swam with Ps in the wild that had the same deep red marking on the belly. I think it was something name Menntis, Mytannis, or Metyniss??


 Do you mean Metynnis (Silver Dollars)...


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Hey guys,

Does anyone beside me think Mike should change that AVITAR ??????


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

that is some intense red coloring.

Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> Does anyone beside me think Mike should change that AVITAR ??????


 It has been proposed lots of times, but Mike's just such a stubborn ass...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Man those reds are awsome!!!! Iv'e heard they are alot more colorful but i never seen any like that. On my next order i'll grab some with one of those 12 inch terns.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how big are they and are they up for sale yet?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great coloration...still i don't hesitate those are natts!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, you are talking about Metynnis (Silver Dollars) that mimic piranhas in the wild!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

wow


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

cool


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

WOW


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I do see reds that find their way here into Milwaukee stores every so often with colors nearly that intense. But, that is intenser than intense!!!


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Here are some piranha's caught off a boat one afternoon from Columbia/Peru border. Note the intense coloration, not only the red on the red bellies, but also the purple.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

really nice coloration . that purple is sweet.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

that isn't redbelly, it's red belly pacus. they are white, with red with big eyes like yours.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I assume you're referring to the ones on the right,,,

No, they are piranha; probably S. eiganmanni or similar.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

All of the fish in the picture are Piranha's!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn G, my wild reds look like crap compaired to those.....well, not really, but mine have very little red.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

those are nice.....wish i could go catch some and bring em home...im going to cancun for honeymoon in august...they have piranahs there u can catch? wonder if i can get some for some good prices there and just bring em home one the plane..????


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn G those are some nice looking fish.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It's almost like a Piraya with red belly coloring


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang those look nice! Id love it if my rbs looked like these guys!


----------

